# Need reputable prop shop



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller in Port Lavaca, Texas.


----------



## mmthunt (Aug 11, 2018)

Reputable shop in Key Largo area?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Personally I’m in south Mississippi. I don’t mind sending it off.
Thanks


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Personally I’m in south Mississippi. I don’t mind sending it off.


Jack Foreman. Done.

Spoke to him yesterday and know multiple other guys who have dealt with him.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Propgods is a good choice for the Florida folks too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.bobbysolespropeller.com/

west palm bch, fl


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Long story short. I took my Power-tech prop to a local shop to get I resized with an inch more pitch. What I got back was a prop that had completely different cup and other aspects making it perform completely different than the stock power-tech scd.
> Just wondering if anyone knows of any good prop shops that can bring back a worked over prop to stock or similar conditions.
> 
> I was able to look at my friends exact same power-tech prop and it has completely different features than mine.
> ...


What pitch are u looking for?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Like a 16 or 17. Mine is like a cupped 18/19. Not sure quite what the prop guy did. Amazing hole shot


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you need Jack’s number? I wouldn’t recommend him if he wasn’t reputable. You mentioned you were willing to send it off.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

IMO, Jack is a wizard in the dark art of propellers, especially when it comes to making skinny boats run skinny.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Yea. I got in touch with him. He didn’t really want to make me a speed prop. I only semi hate shallow water, Louisiana has soft mud


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Yea. I got in touch with him. He didn’t really want to make me a speed prop. I only semi hate shallow water, Louisiana has soft mud


He makes custom props for all kinds of motors, he straight up denied selling you a speed prop? That sounds out of character for Jack.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He makes custom props for all kinds of motors, he straight up denied selling you a speed prop? That sounds out of character for Jack.


No sir. 
He told me that the scd would be a good baseline to start with given my request for speed over crazy holeshot. Along with my motor on jackplate not being as high as he would recommend.. This was a few months back that I spoke to him. Super knowledgeable guy, who knows exactly how to set up a prop. Wish I would have just got a custom prop from him, and moved my jackplate higher on my skiff. 
Now I just need my scd prop back to stock setup after a local prop shop put their spin on what they thought it should look like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Austin Bustamante said:


> No sir.
> He told me that the scd would be a good baseline to start with given my request for speed over crazy holeshot. Along with my motor on jackplate not being as high as he would recommend.. This was a few months back that I spoke to him. Super knowledgeable guy, who knows exactly how to set up a prop. Wish I would have just got a custom prop from him, and moved my jackplate higher on my skiff.
> Now I just need my scd prop back to stock setup after a local prop shop put their spin on what they thought it should look like.


Yeah Jack wants your motor set up how he wants it according to what prop he makes for your specific rig. If you take his prop and change something then call him complaining that the prop isn’t performing he will get irritated. He’s a funny guy but knows what he’s doing with props no doubt.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What pitch are u looking for?


What about the prop u sold me?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What about the prop u sold me?


I didn't quite like the way it performed with heavy loads on my skiff. Was pretty good for 2 guys with a light fly gear load out. Did it work for you?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Nettles props, great customer service and got my prop dialed in.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I have not personally used this guy, but he came highly recommended by someone who is obsessed with small outboard / boat performance. I do intend to use him when I get my skiff if needed, good luck. 

RAY HEBERT
*Precision Propellers*
2798 Highway 14 East
Lake Charles, LA 70607 
Phone: (337) 478-7443


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I didn't quite like the way it performed with heavy loads on my skiff. Was pretty good for 2 guys with a light fly gear load out. Did it work for you?


It was close, I think 36/37 GPS @ 5600 rpm, new prop is a 17" 3 blade scd pt n 40 GPS @ 6300 rpm as high as u care.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe if you send it directly to Powertech they will do it for you.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> It was close, I think 36/37 GPS @ 5600 rpm, new prop is a 17" 3 blade scd pt n 40 GPS @ 6300 rpm as high as u care.


View scream n fly, nothing but performance


----------

